# 150W HPS Bubblicious Grow



## JogaBonito521 (Jun 5, 2009)

So my first grow I managed 13g from one female bagseed. Now I'm starting out with 10 Bubblicious seeds and 5 unknowns. I'm using a 150W HPS lamp in about 2 sq. ft. of grow area. I attached some pictures. Any comments/concerns are appreciated.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice One Joga!
Good luck!
 If all your 15 seeds grow, you will be overcrowded in a month... Too many plants for a 150W...
That's my concern dude  
Think of ways to add more light if you wanna grow 15 plants... Get a bigger room as well if possible...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 5, 2009)

:yeahthat: goodluck :watchplant:


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jun 6, 2009)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Nice One Joga!
> Good luck!
> If all your 15 seeds grow, you will be overcrowded in a month... Too many plants for a 150W...
> That's my concern dude
> Think of ways to add more light if you wanna grow 15 plants... Get a bigger room as well if possible...



Thanks, I'm going to try to do a sea of green. Plus, I doubt all 15 will germinate and be females, but you never know... :hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey there, everything looks like it's in order. Awsome light and reflector. Should be able to veg some nice ladies with that!


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jun 7, 2009)

Day 4

All but one have broken the soil, but there are a couple that look like they aren't going to make it. Either way, I'm really happy with the seeds I got.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jun 7, 2009)

Good luck. Ill be watching.


----------



## Jman (Jun 7, 2009)

Did you just sow them right into the soil?  I love that method.  Your light looks a little to close for those seedlings.  What are your temps like.  I would also suggest bigger pots as soon as they are established.  Your tap root does not have alot of space in those little containers. I wiil pull up a chair for this one, as I will be growing Bubblicious soon.  Good luck...Check out my GJ of WW, and HINDU KUsh
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41308


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 7, 2009)

ya i woulda started out
about 5 seeds. even less
one or two nice girls would
do well under a 150 hps
looking good man good luck


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jun 8, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> Did you just sow them right into the soil?  I love that method.  Your light looks a little to close for those seedlings.  What are your temps like.  I would also suggest bigger pots as soon as they are established.  Your tap root does not have alot of space in those little containers. I wiil pull up a chair for this one, as I will be growing Bubblicious soon.  Good luck...Check out my GJ of WW, and HINDU KUsh
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41308



Yeah, I put them right into soil, the best method out there. 100% germination from 15 seeds. All 10 of my Bubblicious are healthy as well . The unknowns aren't doing too well, I suspect they we're given free by seedboutique because of their terrible quality. Temps are around 80.


----------



## Jman (Jun 8, 2009)

Terrible I doubt it,  sometimes seedbanks give away seeds to meake room for new strains.  I bet they are better than anything you get out of a bag. Besides they were free right.  As for the soil method. I 2 have 100% success with the method.  80 isn't that bad,  However I like to veg at around 75. High humidity during veg has given me a great fem to male ratio.  Some people say it does not matter, but I beleive it does.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jun 9, 2009)

Day 6

So I cheated a little bit and bought two 26W daytime light cfls . Hopefully this will prevent them from stretching any further.

The four unknowns at the top seem to be a little slower than the bubblicious.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jun 20, 2009)

Day 13

So I ended up giving away a couple due to space issues. :doh: It was definitely not smart to start with 15 haha. I transplanted them into larger square pots to optimize the amount of soil. Here are the nine that are left:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking good so far. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 20, 2009)

hey Joga looks good. I've grown bubblicious before and it was a very fast growing strain and cloned extremely easy. I actually forgot about the clones for a week and came back and they had all rooted haha but great strain- I'm going to have to grow it again.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jun 21, 2009)

Day 14

Added a layer of pearlite to prevent bugs getting into the soil and to reflect more light. Included a picture of my new setup as well.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jun 25, 2009)

Day 18

I haven't watered for over a week and it still looks like they don't need it yet, but they're still growing strong.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking good man! I like Bubblicious, but prefer Hubba Bubba.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey guys,

I regret to inform all of you that I won't be continuing my grow.  I recently moved into a new apartment where it is definitely too risky to grow. I have absolutely no other options either. Sorry guys.

:cry:

Joga


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 2, 2009)

i can barley fit 10 plants under my 1000w...

good luck tho G!


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jul 4, 2009)

Nevermind, I'm keeping the grow! 

Day #27

I left on vacation for about 4 days, I came back and my babies were on the verge of dying. I managed to save all but two.


----------



## Locked (Jul 4, 2009)

They are not looking too bad...good luck


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jul 9, 2009)

Day #32

My plants are growing fairly slowly. They haven't even shown sex. I don't know what's going on. Temps are around 80, pH is 6.5, and I've been using FloraGro and FloraBloom nutes. There are no signs of nute burn, overheating, overwatering, etc. Anyone have any ideas?

I'm also changing the lights to 12/12 today to see if they start showing signs of sex.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 9, 2009)

You CAN NOT force a plant to mature.Flip them to 12/12 on day1.They're not gonna drop their nuts until their ready.In due time.


----------



## Jman (Jul 9, 2009)

I think that other than the nute burned leaves on the bottom, they look great.a little short, but healthy.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jul 12, 2009)

Day 35

They finally seem to be growing relatively faster now. I gave them all 250mL of 6.5 pH water with nutes (FloraGro and FloraBloom). Out of the two that have shown sex, both are females!


----------



## kalikisu (Jul 12, 2009)

i am happy for you JB. yeah those first weeks are rough. but you got some nice girls there. I hope you get a couple more girls out of them. happy growing


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jul 15, 2009)

Day 38

Final verdict! 4 Males and 3 Females. I cut down the males and put them in a plastic bag to collect their pollen.

I watered today, about 300mL of water with FloraGro and FloraBloom medium dosage. I'm thinking about transplanting into larger pots, would it be beneficial to do so at this stage?


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jul 21, 2009)

Day 44 - Day 12 Flowering

Watered each plant with medium dosages of FloraGro and FloraBloom. They seem to be loving it. Not much else to comment on. :watchplant:


----------



## bluealein56 (Jul 22, 2009)

looking good.about to start my own bubble grow. Have you tried any type of training on this strand yet?


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jul 23, 2009)

No I haven't done any type of training. I'm just gonna let them grow stress free.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Jul 26, 2009)

Day 49 - Day 17 Flower

Babies look good! :hubba: Still have nuteburn on the lower leaves. I watered today with pure water, no nutes. Some of the leaf tips are burnt from the cfls getting a bit too close!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking good man- thanks for the pics. It just gets better from here out. :watchplant:


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Aug 7, 2009)

Day 61 - Day 29 Flower

They all seem to be doing very well. I think I might stop using nutes so the plants flush them out by harvest. I took a look at the trichs, and its about 50% clear and 50% cloudy. I only got one picture because my batteries ran out of camera.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Aug 23, 2009)

Day 77 - Day 45 Flower

Been a while, here's whats up:

Flushed yesterday. All three plants show about 80% cloudy trichs and almost no amber trichs. It seems to be taking forever for amber trichs to show. Its already day 45 in flower, is it still too early?

Also, I have been losing a lot of leaves from them just turning yellow and falling off. I don't think it is any nutrient problem, because they have been blooming wonderfully.

Pictures:


----------



## ishnish (Aug 23, 2009)

Very well done JB.   can't wait to see the harvest pics!
:watchplant:
:48:


----------



## evz355 (Aug 23, 2009)

dude they look very nice well done


----------



## kalikisu (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice, you fit three under a 150hps and couple of cfls. Looks like a fair amount of bud there.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, I plan on giving them the chop some time this week as classes are starting, blehh. I'll have harvest pictures and weights soon!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 24, 2009)

GOODJOB you did good infact im going to grow that strain now 2 thumbs up make sure to check out the harvest section in the forum


----------



## zipflip (Aug 25, 2009)

how did the perlite on teh top ya soil stay all pearly white thruout the whole grow with feeding nutes . all the per on top my sol is all brown stained from nute mix

great lookin buds :aok:


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Aug 25, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> how did the perlite on teh top ya soil stay all pearly white thruout the whole grow with feeding nutes . all the per on top my sol is all brown stained from nute mix
> 
> great lookin buds :aok:



I didn't give very much nutes, they didn't seem to like it. Every time I would feed they would show signs of nute burn on some leaves.

----

Day 79 - Day 47 Flower

I chopped one of my babies today because she was a bit ahead of the others. I also like the cloudy trich high as opposed to the amber couch-lock. The dang thing was HEAVY for its size, real dense the thing is.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2009)

:aok:


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Aug 26, 2009)

Day 80 - Day 48 Flower

HARVEST!!! Gonna let the plants dry for 2 days then put them in mason jars to cure. I'm keeping them in a dark cool bathroom with the exhaust fan running for low humidity.

I'll report weights within a couple days. Hope to get around 2 oz. 

Thanks zip for the compliments, did the forum get rid of the "thanks" button?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2009)

i think you may wanna go longer than 2 days hangin before jarrin them babies up bud.
 ya dont want mold goin on.
  did ya read any the sticky's in harvest section on curing etc...?
 just a thought.
 but i hung this last harvest in front of a desk size fan 24-7 and they took a good 5-7 days before they able to jar up imo.
 but i'd wait until the stem snaps when ya bend it. liek a dry twig. then jar them up.
 jmo.
 ya dont want ya harevst to go to mold now 
  hope they smoke great as they look :hubba:


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 26, 2009)

def takes more than two days for it dry out.  It may feel dry on the outside but the inside of the buds need to completely dry out.  I usually give them a week before they go in the jar.  Moldy nugs are no good.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 26, 2009)

its not gonna come close to 2 ozs   imo  atleast from the pics.

but still for flowering with 150 watts, 3 plants you did as good as i  think you could have.

nice job.


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 26, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> its not gonna come close to 2 ozs   imo  atleast from the pics.
> 
> but still for flowering with 150 watts, 3 plants you did as good as i  think you could have.
> 
> nice job.



Looks more like one once total.  It looks like it could have gone a couple more weeks and then those colas would have filled in real nice.  But that looks like some really killer stuff.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, just realized I'll probably get around 1 oz. I really wish I could have let them bloom for a couple more weeks, but its just too risky having them around esp. with school/classes/parties starting up. I appreciate the compliments from everyone, thanks!


----------



## ishnish (Aug 27, 2009)

looks like some really nice buds..  let us know how it smokes!
I got 2 oz's off my 400w couple weeks ago..  i think your doing pretty good for what your working with..
i just started classes myself this week!  i wasn't expecting any girls in my autoCADD class, but it turns out, there's 8 of em!  and they're all hot!!
blows my mind... lol.   
What ya going to school for, JB?


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Aug 28, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> looks like some really nice buds..  let us know how it smokes!
> I got 2 oz's off my 400w couple weeks ago..  i think your doing pretty good for what your working with..
> i just started classes myself this week!  i wasn't expecting any girls in my autoCADD class, but it turns out, there's 8 of em!  and they're all hot!!
> blows my mind... lol.
> What ya going to school for, JB?



Going to school for engineering. Not too many girls in the engineering school... I hope to land a job as a studio engineer in the music industry, or as a music producer. How about yourself?

----------

So I made some isohash with the small amount of trimmings I ended up with. I got like a large pea-size amount of hash. I doesn't seem like it'll dry, its really sticky and hard to deal with. Will it eventually dry up so I can grind it up?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 28, 2009)

you wont be grinding anythin wit iso oil friend.
  that lil ball is wat ya get. or at least wat i always end with. thou yu can stick it in freezer like i do and take razor blade and take a slice or chunk off at will. when it frozen it'll be hard enough to manage it by far.
  that just wat i do .
  also when i do do it i have a ball bout size marble or smaller too and when i slice a slice off wit a razor blade i just try and flatten it out like a disc pancake shape and lay it on top a bowl of some bud.
 remember when you hit it  to tilt ay bowl on its side a bit so the oil dont run thru the bud and down into the stem ya pipe.
 i usually hold it sideways or upside down if it al stays in and i just graze the lighter cross it a few times to get the wad f oil nice an goopy an glossy and i let it soak into the bud. and hit it teh same way a time or two again until its all pretty much saturated teh bud below it a bit. this way i feel it helps not to loose much when it gets hot. and it burns more evenly.
 also if ya doin it in a pipe/bowl teh glob may catch flame when ya hit the bowl wit the lighter even for second or two . so if it does dont make the mistake of involuntary reaction of takin ya figer to snuff the flame. the oil if ya finger touches it might retract when ya pull ya finger back from stickin to it. this has happened to me before. lol
   but the size ya got there just stik her in freezer for bout 10-15 minutes pull her out and flatten her like a disk shape right afterya tae her out freezer an plop on top a bowl of sum bud.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Sep 6, 2009)

Total Weight:  1.129 oz dry

The smoke is incredibly smooth, it burns gray and gives you an initial head high, then later sinks into the body. Its surprisingly couch lock-like after the first hour and I harvested with only about 10% amber trichs. Couldn't imagine 50% amber or 80% amber trichs. Anyway, its a truly amazing strain. I'm not a pro weed taster, but I can definitely taste the sweetness of the bubblicious. I'm really happy with my results and I would definitely grow this strain again.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 15, 2009)

Great job. Well done!


----------

